# Charter captain = misogynistic jerk?



## Crazy Talk (Sep 5, 2016)

I can't help but notice how many times I see complaints about charter captains and how they do things on their boats. I read them because they're entertaining and even a somewhat voyeuristic look into someone's psyche.

I guess it's good to consider how spending 24/7 in a small space, THEIR space, could lead to some conflict. 

Jerks come in all flavors and charter captains are no different. But it sure makes for entertaining reading.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Please list examples and provide links.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Skipper Jer said:


> Please list examples and provide links.


Yes--Please list examples and provide links. A "Charter Captain" that is a "mean" woman hater most assuredly wouldn't remain in business very long. On the other hand, if you're upset is with a Captain that has and enforces certain rules, most often they are for the safety of the boat and on that there is little compromise to accommodate a self involved "Princess".

FWIW...


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow. Perhaps someone should start a thread; Your charter guests from HE*L?
I think the tales would amaze.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Crazy Talk said:


> I can't help but notice how many times I see complaints about charter captains and how they do things on their boats. I read them because they're entertaining and even a somewhat voyeuristic look into someone's psyche.
> 
> I guess it's good to consider how spending 24/7 in a small space, THEIR space, could lead to some conflict.
> 
> Jerks come in all flavors and charter captains are no different. But it sure makes for entertaining reading.


Like WTF? have a look at your own psyche,. Posting BS is just you looking to stir up sheet


----------



## Crazy Talk (Sep 5, 2016)

Wow, sorry to appear insulting. I wasn't trying to stir ****. Reading my post again I agree it's not very organized.

My point was, when I read reviews about charters (the mysogynist jerk one was what made me laugh), I realized that the communication between two groups who are about be very close together make for an unusual experience.

Happy sails.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm confused.


----------



## Jammer Six (Apr 2, 2015)

I don't think there's a thread here.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Charter captain = misogynistic jerk?

Are you talking about Captain Trump? That was just locker room talk.



capta said:


> Wow. Perhaps someone should start a thread; Your charter guests from HE*L?
> I think the tales would amaze.


I would really be interested in reading that thread.

I had my college roommate visit last month and told me I should get a big boat and take people sailing, I could make a fortune doing it. I knew better and while tempted think doing one of my favorite things as a job would make it a job and possibly no longer my favorite thing.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

capta said:


> Wow. Perhaps someone should start a thread; Your charter guests from HE*L?
> I think the tales would amaze.


I don't do charters as a regular thing but once in a while I do end up with passengers.

There was the woman sitting on the bow seat of a catamaran who got sea sick and ran through the whole boat to the head for her cabin before missing the toilet and getting sick all over the head. That was fun.

There was the klutz who stepped through open hatches THREE TIMES in one trip. It is good his wife was a nurse.

There was the woman who tried to flush enough toilet paper to make a good sized rabbit.

There was the woman who just HAD to wash her hair every day while insisting she only used a cup of water. She did. A cup. Twenty times, one cup at a time. *sigh*

Lots of stories of people trying to "help." *sigh*

And then there are crew stories.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

jephotog said:


> I would really be interested in reading that thread. A)
> 
> while tempted think doing one of my favorite things as a job would make it a job and possibly no longer my favorite thing. B)


A) OK then here goes;
There was this couple from Texas and the guy.... And the family from northern Canada who.... Oh yes and .......etc.

B) Yes there are those days, but overall I think it's been a positive experience. We've made some lifelong friends and have invites to stay with our new friends all over Europe. Those are the charters that make it all worth while.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Jephotog,

I didn't sail recreationally for nearly 20 years while I drove boats for a living. I didn't even want to be near the water in my off cycle.

For about 2 of those 20 years I worked in the charter industry. I found it to be very customer service oriented. Misogynistic jerks I think would be well advised to keep there opinions to themselves if they want to work for most reputable charter companies.

I didn't think much of the charter business because I found that, at least as an employee, you just can't make any money. You definitely can't make enough money to compensate for the liabilities of carrying passengers. At least, that was how I felt.

I found it to be more of a lifestyle than a job.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Having done about 20 charters all over the world I can honestly say that we have only had experiences with jerk Captains maybe two or three times. Though on one of those charters it was the cook/crew who was the problem. Misogyny was never an issue. One was a very aloof Captain with bad communication skills. That boat only got a tip because the Cook/crew was a sweetheart and had great culinary skills and we felt sorry that she ended up with Captain Jerk. On another boat we loved the Captain who went out of his way to find great sites to snorkel while the Crew/Cook had a bit of an attitude because we did not rave about her mediocre meals. Unfortunately, for him we won't be rebooking after doing two charters with them.
One of the more amusing incidents was our first charter in the Maldives. The all Muslim crew don't drink so when they provisioned and could not find Rum or Bailey's Irish Cream. They substituted Irish Whisky for Rum and Cream Cao Cao for the Baily's. We were a little disappointed but, really did not hold them to account because they had very little experience with alcohol and the Captain was filling in for the usual one. They were at least able to provision the Red and White wines we requested. So it all worked out OK.


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

The captained charter concept will always elude me.

Why anyone would want to spend precious vacation days in a small space not much bigger than a hotel room with a total stranger 24/7 (that's eating, sleeping, yes pooping, copulating (it is vacation after all)) is beyond me. And that's not even considering the awkward power imbalance between customer vs. captain.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

caberg said:


> The captained charter concept will always elude me.


Please explain to me how anyone who has never sailed before but would like to try it, could spend a week of their 3 week Caribbean vacation aboard a sailboat, if they didn't hire a captained charter boat?
You seem to have a pretty grim idea of what a captained charter would be like for those folks, or ANY folks for that matter.
I, on the other hand, would be quite hesitant to take anyone on a charter if they were mildly or even worse, very experienced sailors. The last thing I'd want is someone who thinks they know it all, sailing with me for a week. They can go rent a bareboat and they can entertain us with their antics.
My wife and I can be awfully pleasant to the most horrid guests for a week. I'm sure they wouldn't have any idea we didn't enjoy them until they tried to rebook. If they don't like the sailing, well that's a completely different matter. WE can't control THAT.
Fortunately, both are very rare.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

caberg said:


> The captained charter concept will always elude me.
> 
> Why anyone would want to spend precious vacation days in a small space not much bigger than a hotel room with a total stranger 24/7 (that's eating, sleeping, yes pooping, copulating (it is vacation after all)) is beyond me. And that's not even considering the awkward power imbalance between customer vs. captain.


 My take is I don't know why anyone would want to spend precious vacation time on a strange boat with unfamiliar systems in unfamiliar waters on a bare boat charter. Yes, there is a cost savings. But, my feeling is I am also paying for the Captain and crews local knowledge of the area. They are also prepping and provisioning the boat in a hot tropical marina. All we have to do is step on board and we head out. We let them know what we want to do and they make it happen. I don't tell the Captain how to run his boat and he doesn't tell me when I can take a nap. I also don't worry about anchoring, things breaking, navigating a passage through the reefs etc... Chartering has also satisfied my desire to spend a lot of time cruising in the tropics and a number of places around the world. I find a week or two of wining, dining, snorkeling and sailing in mid winter somewhere and perhaps another charter in the early spring in the Bahamas is all I need to carry me through the winter. Then it's time to get things going to prep my boat for the upcoming season. I then sail in my local waters for the season until it's time to think about next winters charter plans.


----------



## Jammer Six (Apr 2, 2015)

There used to be a guy around here who called himself "Newt" who once posted that on his boat, he didn't allow any nook-nook.

I used to wonder how he would stop it...


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

Donna_F said:


> I'm confused.


Umm the OP's screen name is _"Crazy Talk"_...:wink


----------



## dixiedawg (Sep 22, 2013)

This is actually turning into a good thread!! LOL


----------



## Jammer Six (Apr 2, 2015)

For who?


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

My wife and I did a five-day captained charter Cruise and Learn Vacation in Vancouver British Columbia. I completed the equivalent of ASA 101 ASA 103 and ASA 104 in one week. 

We were paired with an instructor who was great and became like a friend. She was a good teacher and, maybe most importantly, she really helped my wife feel more comfortable with sailing. 

In first 20 minutes on the boat, she asked me what my goals work with my sailing instruction. I told her that I would like to be competent at single-handing a 28 to 40 foot boat monohull. She asked me if I preferred she do things on the boat or have me do everything. I told her I wanted her to throw every experience at me that she was comfortable with me doing, and she did.

I jumped my skill level forward quite a bit in those 5 days.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

dixiedawg said:


> This is actually turning into a good thread!! LOL


Yes, and with virtually zero support for misogyny. Like racism, it is being used far too casually these days and diluting the true meaning of the word. If all obnoxious bullies were referred to as murderers, folks would become desensitized toward those that actually killed someone, not thinking that's what you really meant.

Actually, I suspect the impetus for the thread was the result of misandry.


----------



## gonecrusin (Aug 23, 2016)

We've bareboated countless times but we know the Caribbean very well and have owned and maintained our own boats for many years. I think the worst boat we rented had a leaky shaft log, every morning we would pump out 30~40 gallons before getting underway. It didn't matter to us we still had fun. Another boat had dead batteries and the impeller **** the bed. We sailed into the Bight and anchored right up next to the Willy T, the next day we sailed over to Trellis Bay and picked up a mooring. The charter company met us at Trellis with fresh batteries and impellers. I would have installed the impeller if there was one aboard, not that it would have mattered with dead batteries. It's all just good fun.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

gonecrusin said:


> Another boat had dead batteries and the impeller **** the bed. We sailed into the Bight and anchored right up next to the Willy T


But did you back the sails to make sure the anchor was set? *grin*

BTDT in Trellis Bay. *sigh*


----------

